# My aunt said that I'm not pretty... soo depressed..What should I do?



## supercool1180 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok so she really didn't say that I'm ugly but this is how it went, I was playing with my little cousin and out of the blue she told me Aisha don't mind what I say but your younger cousins ( one of them is her daughter and the other one is her neice) are going to be really beautiful and pretty... I was soo shocked to hear that and I really didn't know what to say.. I can't believe she said that!! Im a very nice person so I didn't disrespect her in any way but now I feel very depressed and soo conscious about my looks now... Ppl always tell me how pretty and cute I look but her few words really let me down...


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people think you're pretty, other's don't. There is no absolute when it comes to attractiveness.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tell her to **** off.

Heehee


----------



## mrserjod (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't listen her! Aree With Bluestar29, you can never be liked by everyone. Smile and ingore!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe she only said your cousins are going to be really pretty because she thinks you are already pretty.

If not, well then she's a b****. Of course not everyone is going to think you look good, but it's mean and unnecessary to say so.


----------



## dorean (Nov 14, 2012)

Not everyone is aesthetically attractive. What's most important is realizing that you could be the ugliest individual in the world but that does not make you any less deserving of love and acceptance, by yourself and others.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

cut her hair at night and then say, "don't mind this, but ____ has such pretty hair." :lol jk...yeah sounds like a lack of empathy on your aunt's part.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm I missed the part where she said anything about you.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

dorean said:


> Not everyone is aesthetically attractive. What's most important is realizing that you could be the ugliest individual in the world but that does not make you any less deserving of love and acceptance, by yourself and others.


Speaking as someone who's been rejected solely on the basis of appearances, can I get a ticket to the fantasy world you're living in?


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

Get a new aunt


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

euphoria04 said:


> Speaking as someone who's been rejected solely on the basis of appearances, can I get a ticket to the fantasy world you're living in?


Do you get off on insulting others? What the hell? She didn't even say anything controversial.

Are you not deserving of love because you are ugly? (I'm taking your word for it)

Furthermore, have you been rejected by everyone out there? By half? No?
Maybe 1/8th? What? Not even close? Can you please specify the number of
people that have rejected you based on appearance?


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Ignore her.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

If those were her exact words it sounds more like she is saying that you are pretty, but you are going to have some competition. Don't see where she talked about you.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

Where does mentioning your cousins become talking about you?


----------



## krobar (Nov 23, 2013)

*no Offence.*

But what did she say about you? I don't see the insult in what your saying she told you.:um


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

nomi said:


> Maybe she only said your cousins are going to be really pretty because she thinks you are already pretty.
> 
> If not, well then she's a b****. Of course not everyone is going to think you look good, but it's mean and unnecessary to say so.


It's very possible that's what she meant. She didn't mention you directly, so it's entirely possible that she was only referring to your cousins and not meaning to imply anything about you.

I don't mean to dismiss your feelings by saying that, though. It always comes as a sharp shock when a family member says something cruel. It really shakes your trust in the people you love most. Blood is thicker than water, but it doesn't stop people from hurting you. I can remember being seventeen in the worst of my depression and confiding in tears to my mother that I felt ugly, and she looked at me coldly and said, "Well, you're certainly not pretty." That rankled for a very long time.

I want to reassure you that these things are said in the heat of the moment and aren't truly meant maliciously, because I hope that's true. I think maybe sometimes people lash out and don't consider the effect their words can have. Because you're related, people take your love for granted and expect you'll forgive anything. You sort of have to. But it still feels like ****. I'm sorry she said that to you.


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

*****slap her. That's what I would do!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Someone else being pretty does not mean you are not pretty as well.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

You may have gotten it the wrong way . She was only saying that your cousins are going to be pretty . She didn't say Prettier Than . . and didn't even comment about you to start with . . did she ?

I get that at times . . . . sometimes it feels as if everybody is talking about me , when I'm walking through the streets . . but I know they're not . . at least not 98% of the time . . it just Feels that way , and I can easily spot it when it happens . . and squelch it .

I'm sure she meant no harm . . . . then again , you must know your aunt better than any one of us here .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Just so you know if i ever had to choose between you and your anut to have sex with it be you.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

What an aunt


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

On a side note a little life lesson for everyone Don't let the opinion of one overshadow the many? Has anyone ever said you were ugly before? We tend to over analyze or read too much into things, don't know your aunt so can't speak to her intent but ask yourself is it really what your aunt says or is it you who feels this way and mis read your Aunt? Can understand how a comment like that especially if the person is already self conscious about their looks can make them feel. 

You are not alone, I'm learning to recognize my feelings, we hear these comments and we feel compared, you hear your cousins are going to be very pretty and if no one has said something about how you are pretty or handsome etc you start to think nobody thinks you are but what your aunt says about your cousins has no reflection on you or what others think of you if I'm making any sense.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)




----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

My response,

"If you're the preview of what's to come of me in 30 years, it shall only get.......eh.........better?" :con


----------

